# Diablo beadlocks



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

4 + 3 offset good for 2" lift and 29.5 laws wide/skinny?
Otherwise they list 2 + 5


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

4+3 is a pretty common offset. Should be normal. the 2+5 is gonna sit really wide. If you are going to buy normal rims, and spacers, I would save the $ and hassle of spacers and just get the wide (2/5) rims and be done.

If you dont want spacers or a really wide stance stick with the 4/3


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

Thanks just the answer I was looking for. No spacers for me and as long as the tires fit 4 + 3 , that's what I will get. Do many people run the wide rims? Still fit in the back of the truck haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I use to. I wanted a wider stance, but didnt want spacers. But most just run regurlar rims.


----------

